# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  عبده موسى: أمير الربابة وفارس الأغنية الشعبية

## دموع الغصون

[frame="13 10"]

عبده موسى: أمير  الربابة وفارس الأغنية الشعبية







كوتر وحيد معلق على  ربابة أصيلة ، تفجرت موهبة عبده موسى، وهو يرعى سنوات عمره الأولى في أزقة اربد ،  فلقد بادل حزن الربابة بحنان وعذوبة الصوت المكتمل الملامح الفنية، وحول أحزانه  الشخصية إلى فرح دافئ، من خلال الارتقاء بالأغنية الشعبية الأردنية ، وجعل من  الربابة قائدة لفرقة كبيرة من الآلات الموسيقية الحديثة، فتقود وتتفوق وتثبت هذه  الربابة ذات الوتر الواحد أنها قادرة على فعل الكثير ، والفرس من الفارس كما يقال ،  وكيف وأمير الربابة هو الفنان عبده موسى رائد الغناء الشعبي في الأردن والمنطقة  كلها. ولد عبده موسى عام 1927 م موسوماً باليتم ، فلقد مات والده قبل أن ترى عيني  هذا الفنان الرقيق الحياة ، ولم تلبث والدته أن ماتت هي الأخرى، مخلفة حسرة لن  تنتهي بمرور الأيام في قلبه ، ولقد نهش طفولته وشبابه الباكر الفقر واليتم والحرمان  ، فلقد تكفل به شقيقة الأكبر في ظل ظروف صعبة وضيق ذات اليد، ولما كانت مدينة اربد  هي مسقط رأسه ، فهي بالنسبة إليه ليست مجرد مكان، فهي مرتع الطفولة وحلاوة أيام  الصبا، والمحيط الذي تفتحت فيه مواهب هذا الفتى بالعزف والغناء، و من ثم الانطلاق  إلى آفاق غير متوقعة من الشهرة والانتشار (د.محمد الغوانمة). لم يحظ عبده موسى  بمدرسي موسيقى، ولم يلتحق بمعهد مختص، بل تعلم على نفسه ، فكان يراقب أبرع العازفين  على آلة الربابة، ويحفظ حركاتهم ويطبقها بذكاء كبير ، ولم تكن له في تلك السن  المبكرة ربابته الخاصة، لكنه كان يستغل استراحة العازف في المناسبات، فيحتضن  الربابة ويبدأ بالعزف ، ومع بلوغه العاشرة من عمره كان من أمهر العازفين على هذه  الآلة، التي تعتبر من أكثر الآلات الموسيقية صعوبة كونها تتكون من وتر واحد ، وهو  مصنوع من شعر الخيل ، وكان عبده موسى أمياً ، حتى خصص له وصفي التل مدرساً يعلمه  القراءة والكتابة حتى أتقنهما ،وتغيرت حياته وداوم على قراءة القرآن الكريم بشكل  يومي، وكلما سنحت له الفرصة خلال ساعات العمل. بدأ عبده موسى مشواره الفني بالغناء  في اربد، من خلال الأفراح الشعبية والمناسبات الوطنية، وقد تنقل بين مدن وقرى  وبوادي الأردن مما أكسبه شهرة واسعة ، وقد غنى ذات ليلة في مناسبة حضرها عدد من  رجالات الوطن، من ضمنهم هزاع المجالي الذي أعجب به وأخذه في اليوم التالي إلى دار  الإذاعة الأردنية في رام الله، حيث انطلق من خلال أثير الإذاعة إلى فضاء الوطن  والدول العربية، واضعاً بصمته الخاصة من خلال لباسه البدوي، والربابة العربية تعزف  أصعب الألحان، ومن خلفها فرقة الإذاعة ، التي انتقلت بعد ذلك إلى عمان، حيث رحل  عبده موسى مع عائلته من اربد إلى عمان ليكون قريباً من عمله ، وقد شارك في البرنامج  ذائع الصيت مضافة أبو محمود ، وقد عرف من خلال غنائه الشعبي القريب من الناس ، وكان  صوته محببا جداً مما جعله يدخل كل بيت ، وقد تجاوزت شهرته الأردن ، فلقد انتشرت  أغانيه في الأقطار المحيطة كالنار في الهشيم ، أما حسه الوطني فقد كان واضح  الانتماء، وقد رافقته ربابته التغني بالوطن والقيادة من خلال عدد كبير من الأهازيج  والأغاني الوطنية، التي ما تزال توقظ في الوجدان صور البطولة والفداء.

عُرف عن الفنان  الشعبي عبده موسى أيضا بالغناء الثنائي، الذي تميز بجماهيرية عالية لجماليات هذا  النوع من الغناء ، وقد سعت كثير من الفنانات المحليات والعربيات للغناء مع عبده  موسى، طلباً للشهرة وسرعة الانتشار ، وقد كانت أغنية يا طير ياللي طاير مع الفنانة  اللبنانية هيام يونس محطة فنية هامة لكلا الفنانين ، وقد دفع نجاحها عددا كبيرا من  المغنيات الغناء مع عبده موسى ، وكان منهن بالإضافة إلى هيام يونس ،غادة محمود،  سهام شماس، سلوى ،سهام الصفدي. ولا زالت هذه الأغاني (سافر يا حبيبي وارجع ، جدلي  يا أم الجدايل ، لاطلع ع راس الجبل ، ياطير ياللي طاير ) حاضرة في الذاكرة ، وهي  قادرة على إعادة ألق العصر الذهبي للأغنية الأردنية كلما عرضت من جديد.

في العام 1967 م  التحق عبده موسى بفرقة الفنون الشعبية الأردنية ، وهي مرحلة عبرت عن النضج الفني  الذي وصل إليه ، وساعدت الفرقة أيضاً في حمل أغاني وفن عبده موسى إلى أماكن عديدة  من العالم ، ففي إحدى حفلاته مع الفرقة في مسرح (ألبرت هول) وهو المسرح البريطاني  الشهير في لندن ، التقى مع الفنان العربي عبد الحليم حافظ، الذي أعجب بفنه وحسن  معشره وقدمه بنفسه للجمهور على خشبة المسرح العالمي قائلا إن عبده موسى موهبة فريدة  في العزف على الربابة وفي الغناء الشعبي (فتحي عبده موسى).




كان لترسخ مكانة هذا  الفنان الأصيل والذي تقدم بثقة وبهدوء، بعيداً عن الإعلام والمجاملات المقصودة، أن  تلقى عدداً كبيراً من الدعوات من مختلف بقاع العالم، للغناء والعزف وتقديم الفن  الشعبي الأردني ببعده العربي ، فلقد غنى في أهم دول ومسارح العالم ، حيث غنى في  ألمانيا ، رومانيا، تركيا، بريطانيا،تونس،المغرب، عُمان، البحرين ، الإمارات  العربية المتحدة ،العراق،سوريا ولبنان وغيرها من الدول، كان خلالها سفيراً للأغنية  الأردنية الشعبية محيياً خلال مسيرة حياته الربابة العربية، وأخرجها من نطاقها  الضيق ( من شق الشيخ) ومضافة القرية، لتنتصب على أكبر مسارح العالم ،تشارك عازفها  الفرح والغناء ونشر المحبة والدفء أينما حلت، لتسحر المستمع بما تمثله من تاريخ  عابق بالمنجزات، و لتذكر العالم بزرياب وبأصالة الشرق العربي. لقد حاز عبده موسى  على تقدير واسع، على الصعيد الرسمي والشعبي ، مكللاً ذلك كله بمحبة الناس وإعجابهم  بعبده موسى إنساناً متواضعاً بشوشاً، وفناناً صادق الحس ومتعدد المواهب من عزف  وغناء وتلحين، حيث حاز عام 1971 م على جائزة أحسن مطرب وعازف على آلة الربابة في  مهرجان تونس ، وفي العام 1989 م منح درع رابطة الفنانين الأردنيين، وفي العام 1996  م حاز بعد وفاته على ميدالية الدولة التقديرية تقديراً لمكانته الفنية، وجهوده  الخالدة في مجال العزف والغناء ، كما منحه مهرجان رام الله للفنون درعاً تقديرياً  تخليداً لذكراه المعطرة بالموسيقى والأهازيج ، بالإضافة إلى عدد من شهادات التقدير  والجوائز المختلفة.

في العام  1977م، في غمرة انهماك عبده موسى مشاركة أبناء الوطن الاحتفال باليوبيل الفضي لجلوس  المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال ، توفي عبده موسى بعد ذلك بيومين فقط من إحيائه  حفلة بهذا المناسبة في مسقط رأسه اربد ، تميز خلالها بإبداع خاص لفت انتباه الحضور  الذي أحبه أيما حب، ففي 20 /6 /1977 م توفي المبدع الكبير مغمضاً عينيه عن الدنيا،  ليبقى حياً بفنه واختلافه ، وبالإرث الفني الكبير الذي تركه لنا، والذي رفعه بعيداً  عن النسيان ، لقد عاش ومات كفنان حقيقي زاهد بالإعلام مكتفياً بالوطن وأهازيجه  الخالدة 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSSupW84gz0&feature=player_embedded 





[/frame]

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

معلومات جديدة وما كنت اعرفها 

يسلمووو على المعلومات .. حقاً مبدع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

أول مرة اتعرف عليه يعني ممكن أضفتي لـ معلوماتي شيء  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

> معلومات جديدة وما كنت اعرفها 
> 
> يسلمووو على المعلومات .. حقاً مبدع


العقيق الأحمر 
مشكورة على المرور و أسعدني كتير أنك استفدتِ من الموضوع 
عبده موسى علم من أعلام التراث الشعبي الأردني 
الجوري يعانق روحكِ


 



> أول مرة اتعرف عليه يعني ممكن أضفتي لـ معلوماتي شيء


طوق الياسمين 
مشكورة على المرور والتعليق 
و ممكن كون مبسوطه لأنه ممكن أضفت لمعلوماتك شيء 
تقديري لكِ

----------


## Blackangel

دموع الغصون

نبذة طيبة عن الفنان التراثي صاحب

الأصابع الذهبية  الذي أطربنا بربابته الجميلة

  وكان له القدرة  على  الارتجاليات الموسيقية والتكنيك والقدرة على اللعب بالأصابع 

على آلة الوتر  الواحد واستمرار حركة القوس الدائرية وسرعة حركة الأصابع وسرعة

 اللمس  على الوتر وقدرته على الغناء وإعطاء كل حرف حقه في الغناء وفصاحة اللسان 

 وقوة الصوت التي تخرج من جمجمة الرأس وقوة الشخصية لافتاً إلى 

أن الفنان  عبده شخصية موهوبة مهيأة لهذا الإبداع

مشكورة على هذا الموضوع

----------


## دموع الغصون

بلاك انجل 
مشكور على التعليق الجميل و المرور الأروع 
راق لي تواجدك هنا وعطر حروفك 
تقديري

----------

